# Spar urethane is amber color over white paint



## ponch37300 (May 26, 2009)

I was working on a pine sign that I routed out the letters and painted them red, white, and blue with water based paint. I've been putting a few coats of minwax helmsman spar urethane clear semi gloss over the whole sign. It looks good on the plain pine and also over the red and blue letters. But where the white letters are it is leaving an amber color.

Am I doing something wrong or is this expected when going over white?

Thanks,
Scott


----------

